# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Ученые доказали, что люди скрещивались с неандертальцами

## Irina

Группа ученых предоставила доказательства того, что люди скрещивались с неандертальцами как минимум дважды. Исследователи представили результаты своей работы на ежегодной встрече Американской ассоциации антропологов, проходившей в Альбукерке, штат Нью-Мексико.

Ученые анализировали генетические маркеры в ДНК 1983 человек из 99 популяций Африки, Азии, Европы, Океании и обеих Америк, сообщает Lenta.Ru. На основании этого исследования специалисты построили эволюционное древо, в которое бы «укладываются» найденные генетические вариации. Ученые заключили, что Homo sapiens и Homo neanderthalensis скрещивались около 60 тысяч лет назад и около 45 тысяч лет назад.

В ДНК коренных жителей Африки исследователи не нашли следов смешения, и поэтому они пришли к выводу, что общие дети у представителей двух видов родились уже после того, как люди покинули Африку и начали расселяться по всему миру. По мнению специалистов, потомки первого скрещивания мигрировали в Европу, Азию и Северную Америку, а потомки второго — в страны Океании.

Совсем недавно была опубликована работа другого коллектива исследователей, которая также изменяет сложившиеся представления об эволюции человека. Ученые обнаружили в Денисовой пещере на Алтае останки кости мизинца и выделили из них митохондриальную ДНК. Ее анализ показал, что «хозяин» кости генетически отстоял от H.sapiens дальше, чем неандерталец.

----------


## Sanych

А с кем только люди не скрещиваются. Неандертальцы это ещё далеко не самый худший вариант.

----------


## vova230

Вот вам и новое подтверждение рассовой теории.
Так скоро признаем правоту фашизма.

----------

